# Coyotes getting too close



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

I had 3 coyotes in my front yard this afternoon...1 was standing in my driveway maybe 15yds from my garage door....all about the size of a golden retriever....I have some honeysuckle that runs along my 700 ft driveway....they seemed to be hunting in a group with 1 beating the honeysuckle while the others seemed to be on stand.....too close for me

shakey


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Um....need someone to come save your honeysuckle? More than willing to sacrifice some time and ammo to make you feel safe. Just PM


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My buddy has a pack of 8-9 running around his property. Last thursday night they were making a lot of noise behind his barn. He went over behind the barn on sunday and they had killed a small buck. Nothing left but head and spine.
ski


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ski said:


> My buddy has a pack of 8-9 running around his property. Last thursday night they were making a lot of noise behind his barn. He went over behind the barn on sunday and they had killed a small buck. Nothing left but head and spine.
> ski




I thought I remember you posting about coyote hunting. If my "buddy" had 8-9 coyotes working his property. He would either have 4 by the end of the month, or I'm not sure I'd consider him my "buddy". Even in city limits there are ways to squash this problem, if in fact he also lives in Dublin.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Time to get rid of them - before somebody's Pet gets eaten.


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

To late JIM, Brother in laws beagle went out and come back to the door with a gashed gut and a crushed skull.... one of the two yotes got a little lead poisoning..... definitely to close


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Been having coyote problems in my area for a few years now & I can tell you that it won't get better unless you get after them hard & stay after them yearly. Deer & rabbit population is well below where it has been and they are showing up closer to people's homes all the time.

What if everyone started e mailing the DNR & making it known all the problems. I've tried several times & get basically nothing. Might open a few eyes (or not).


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Myself and several others hunt the small property. I have been out several times between 10pm-1am and have yet to get a shot. They seem to come by the property between 1 and 3am. the other guys that go out often have shot 2 or 3 in the past year. I don't get out as often as I like due to gas prices, 2 kids and a pregnant wife and 1 1/2 jobs.
The property is in northern Delaware county. 
Muskarp, I'd love to hear how you you would rid Dublin of coyotes.
PS. Nice shot on that one you got. Were you up by Alum? I was up there last week and saw some track.

ski


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang.
What's scary, is here in Bedford, you can't shoot, and coyote are spreading all over the woods here.
Unless you are threatened by a wild animal....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Pick up some snares & have at it. They don't make a sound & are deadly !!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've shot 2 out my window in the past couple of weeks. I've left them alone for a long time, but now they started harassing my labs. I enjoy watching them and listening to them, but they have crossed the line. I see more coyotes than deer around my house(Union County).


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Not supposed to fire a gun here at Lake Tomhawk, but we are getting too and too close. I'm thinking about taking my crossbow out behind the house.

I no longer allow my wife to walk our dog without me and my friends Smith & Wesson.


----------

